# Steve Tilford's blog



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

is good stuff. 
http://stevetilford.com/


That is all.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

agreed. He lives out here in KS as well.......


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

He's a true anomaly. I mean he used to race with Dale, and Wayne Stetina, and still races at about, if not at the same level.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

good read! thanks.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah,


----------

